# Ever seen someone jack a board !



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok my gurl and I were up at the hill last week, and we had just finished dinner at the top of the mountain, its dark and we are headed out to do a little night skiing. I see this person that I had seen earlier on the slopes milling around all the board racks, as we were walking to our boards he was headed for the same rack until he saw us, dude does a complete 360 walks over grabs a board from another rack and walks off. Now what's odd is this was not the board I saw him on earlier, because he was riding a Burton custom. I wanted so much to say hey dude is that your board but who am I to not give the benefit of doubt to this dude. Ya it could have been his board but F*** but gut was tellin me it wasn't. What made me think was surfing through Craigslist; I know I have seen a few rental boards up for sale. Just had that bad gut feeling that this dude jacked someone’s board, maybe I am just overreacting. Get's you thinking about what if some kids gets his rental jacked and now the family has to fork over the cash for a shitty ass rental, or someone who worked their ass off for a new ride and low and behold they go to get the board and take a few turns and it's gone. 
Just feel kind of shitty for not saying something, usually my gut is right.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate hearing/reading about stuff like this.

One, because it definitely makes you feel sorry for the victim.

Two, because I feel sorry for the person if I ever caught him/her taking my stuff!!!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

That shit pisses me off. No matter who it happens to. Even if the rightful owner is a complete dick, someone got that board through the appropriate channels, and either they or their parents paid good honest money for it. 

I ALWAYS lock my board, and I ALWAYS make sure to leave it where I can see it if I go inside for a bite or something. Sometimes I wish someone would try to steal it so I could chase them down and give my edges a good test on their jugular vein. But then I remember maiming a punk is usually more trouble than it's worth. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

One time I thought my board got stolen and I nearly flipped my shit right on the spot. I was ready to run out to the parking lot and check every car leaving to make sure they didn't have my board. Turns out while it was on the rack it fell/got knocked over and slide like 20' away. Once I got out there and didn't see it though I was in instant rage.

Quick story about my car almost getting jacked though. I was at a mall buying a wooden baseball bat of all things, about 8 at night so it was dark. I parked a little bit away from other people because I had a new car and didn't want it to get scratched. When I came out of the store I saw a huge SUV pulled up next to me which was strange because it was a row or two away from any other car. Then I saw 4 kids (12-16 years old probably) between my car and the SUV and I thought it was weird they were all getting out of the same side of the car. Then I saw the interior lights on my car go on because they were messing with the handle. I was on my cell phone with my buddy, I dropped my phone, tightened my grip on my bat and started screaming at the kids and running after them. They booked it, 2 in each direction. One of them tripped and I caught up with him and saw he was crying, most likely because a crazy big guy (i'm 6'6" 240) was weilding a bat like a maniac in one hand and had him pinned to the ground with the other. Luckily for me, and him, I calmed down pretty quick once common sense took over and told me not to kill him and go to jail for the rest of my life. Stupid mall security just called his parents and wouldn't let me wait around to meet them as I wouldn't have minded chewin out his old man for failing at life. Don't try to steal someones car outside a sporting good store, you never know what they will come out with.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Board thieves are a problem at almost every major hill. I had a board jacked in '96 at Winterpark. Learned my lesson. Bring a stupid little cable lock and use it. They are easy to break, but a thief does not want any attention so they are not going to risk attracting any and move on to the next easy target. 

There is no harm in detaining anyone if you feel something is up. Keep them around long enough to let the resort sort it out. Board ski thieves out here have been getting charged with felonies when caught.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

What could you have done? If you asked him if it was his board, he could have just said yes. Even if you could tell he was lying, you don't have the authority to detain him and he'd be gone by the time you got the ski patrol.

If someone wants to steal a board, there just isn't much anyone can do. People just need to lock their stuff or not leave it sitting around. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

damn that sucks! I lock my board up or give it in to board/ski check. I hate hearing about things like this, always makes me fear for my own


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You don't need to get ski patrol. Resort employees will do it. Hell, you can make shit up to make it worth making the person stay. Every state has it's citizen's arrest clause. Also, if you don't want to go so far (fisicuffs wouldn't be a surprise when trying to detain) take cell phone, camera pictures, let the resort know you think something is up. At the very least, if the guy is a thief, they'll have an idea who the perp is. These guys are shitting where they eat, so they'll be back to the resort several times that season. It makes it easy for the resort to set up a sting operation. I've seen them in action and it's freakin' hilarious when they do it. Copper rounded up over 10 people in a couple of hours one year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

One time at Sunshine last year, my GF and I went into Mad Trappers's for lunch, we leaned up our boards on the railing outside, and when we came back they were on the ground, just our boards, no others. I knocked over every board and ski on that railing, made a big scene, and screamed out "anybody wanna talk about this?" and then silence, of course, and then carried on with my day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That sounds like a bit of an overreaction.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> That sounds like a bit of an overreaction.


Perhaps, but when there's like 50 boards/skis on a railing, and our 2 boards get picked out... seems fishy don't you think?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, someone knocked them over. Not arguing that. I also doubt all 50 owners took their turn at it. Resorts are a shit show without a doubt. Plenty of anonymity there and people do stupid shit all the time and just walk away from it. It doesn't necessarily mean I need to act out because I got vicitimized.

Three years ago I came back to my car to find my rear passenger side window smashed out. Evidently because some damn tourons put a bunch of their skis and shit on my car and somehow managed to smash it out in their dealings. Then they left without a note or anything. Talk about a pisser.

I also think who ever the retards are that knocked your boards down could have put them back up. Hey it happens, there is a lot of gear in crowded spaces. No need to be a dick and leave it there.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

VinXXX said:


> Perhaps, but when there's like 50 boards/skis on a railing, and our 2 boards get picked out... seems fishy don't you think?


No. Sounds like you didn't realize someone following you and waiting for you to rack your boards, go enjoy your hot drink inside, then knock you after you didn't lock your board up. You probably cut off a skier or someone and didn't realize it.




Citizen's arrest? Are you serious? LOL. Killclimbz. That sounds like a bit of an overreaction. LOL.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> One time at Sunshine last year, my GF and I went into Mad Trappers's for lunch, we leaned up our boards on the railing outside, and when we came back they were on the ground, just our boards, no others. I knocked over every board and ski on that railing, made a big scene, and screamed out "anybody wanna talk about this?" and then silence, of course, and then carried on with my day.


I bet neither gravity nor the ski rack had balls enough to fuck with your boards again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

It was probably some passerby who knocked them down without realizing it :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> It was probably some passerby who knocked them down without realizing it :dunno:


They were laid out perfectly flat on the ground, side by side... it was almost creepy... if they were erratically scattered on the ground, my reaction would have been different... highbacks up and everything...


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah, this is why i eat at the top of the top of the mountain and try to keep my board within sight. 
eating or taking a break at the top if there is a food place there is much safer because you pretty much have to have a board to get to the top of the mountain, and i really hope if someone saw someone ride down with a board in his/her arms that they would stop em. i know i would somethin is gota be fishy bout that. i would assume that most theives just walk from the lot grab a board then go, so a board at the top has deff got the better odds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

twin89 said:


> yeah, this is why i eat at the top of the top of the mountain and try to keep my board within sight.
> eating or taking a break at the top if there is a food place there is much safer because you pretty much have to have a board to get to the top of the mountain, and i really hope if someone saw someone ride down with a board in his/her arms that they would stop em. i know i would somethin is gota be fishy bout that. i would assume that most theives just walk from the lot grab a board then go, so a board at the top has deff got the better odds.


yup... now I always put my board up against a window where I can see it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Me and a buddy were at Sugar this past weekend. I was sitting at a picnic table outside the lodge, taking a break and watching people come down the hill. This kid (looked to be 16-18 or so) comes walking down the rows of tables looking at all the boards/skis that are propped up against the windows of the lodge. He seems a little suspect with how he is looking at all the boards, so I keep an eye on him. After he walks to the end, he turns and comes back by, this time on the far side of the ski racks. Again he is kinda checking out all the boards/skis. After he finished walking the racks, he just walked off. Never saw him take anything, but he sure seemed to act rather suspicious.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

stevetim said:


> Citizen's arrest? Are you serious? LOL. Killclimbz. That sounds like a bit of an overreaction. LOL.


If you are pretty sure they are jacking a board, not at all. Most board thieves get charged with a felony in this state. 

By the act of detaining someone, you are essentially doing a citizen's arrest. Might as well call it that. Well unless you catch them stealing your board and you drag them behind the lift shack and beat the crap out of the thief. Then that's just assault and battery...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I HOPE I see someone jack my board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope your avatar is a real life picture of you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Mpagano9 said:


> I hope your avatar is a real life picture of you.


yeh it is minus the lipstick


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

f*ck a damn theif! I would be going to jail if I saw someone trying to jack my board!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> f*ck a damn theif! I would be going to jail if I saw someone trying to jack my board!


You betcha...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If I saw someone trying to jack my board I think I would probably try my hardest to pass a size 10.5 Van Cirro boot through their colon. Jacking someone's stuff, especially when it is stuff they worked hard to afford, is way past what is required for me to drop into kill mode.

I've got a bad temper, though. In 4th grade, I dragged a kid across the playground, through the school and into the principal's office for trying to steal my jean jacket. Hey, jean jackets were cool back then. And you don't swipe another man's threads. Period. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> If I saw someone trying to jack my board I think I would probably try my hardest to pass a size 10.5 Van Cirro boot through their colon. Jacking someone's stuff, especially when it is stuff they worked hard to afford, is way past what is required for me to drop into kill mode.
> 
> I've got a bad temper, though. In 4th grade, I dragged a kid across the playground, through the school and into the principal's office for trying to steal my jean jacket. Hey, jean jackets were cool back then. And you don't swipe another man's threads. Period. :laugh:


Hey skip over to the gangster thread, flick. Dragging a kid across the playground clocks you 25 points!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If i seriously questioned if someone stole a board they would most likely go back to their car and drive away..i'd get their license plate and report it to the ski people, so if someone came in later that their board got stolen that they could atleast have some idea who did it. Tracking these fuckers down is of highest importance to me if i see something shady..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> Hey skip over to the gangster thread, flick. Dragging a kid across the playground clocks you 25 points!


haha where do I sign up?

Nah but honestly I want to go buy a board lock now ;(

all these stories.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

If I ever get a job at Bear Mountain I will for sure get together a select group of the park staff to do routine sting operations.

Buy a couple Burton Customs, Skate Bannanas, Evos, other popular boards, set them up and wait.

I would make it my priority to catch as many of these bastards as possible and then put their pictures up on a sort of Wall of Shame by every board rack so that hopefully other thieves will see this and become discouraged.

Haha I'm pretty passionate about this cause there was a time when I once considered jacking a board, I mean come on its like going to Willy Wonka's Snowboard Candy Land, take what you want with so little risk it seems

But after some friend's boards got jacked and my cellphone/shoes got jacked when I was surfing, I learned the error of my thoughts and realized what its like to be a victim.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> That shit pisses me off. No matter who it happens to. Even if the rightful owner is a complete dick, someone got that board through the appropriate channels, and either they or their parents paid good honest money for it.
> 
> I ALWAYS lock my board, and I ALWAYS make sure to leave it where I can see it if I go inside for a bite or something. Sometimes I wish someone would try to steal it so I could chase them down and give my edges a good test on their jugular vein. But then I remember maiming a punk is usually more trouble than it's worth. :laugh:


hmm i wonder what hurts worse dull or sharp edges? a clean swipe or a rough tear? my board is dull and i would be swinging it wrecklessly.


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

jonnydanger said:


> Quick story about my car almost getting jacked though. I was at a mall buying a wooden baseball bat of all things, about 8 at night so it was dark. I parked a little bit away from other people because I had a new car and didn't want it to get scratched. When I came out of the store I saw a huge SUV pulled up next to me which was strange because it was a row or two away from any other car. Then I saw 4 kids (12-16 years old probably) between my car and the SUV and I thought it was weird they were all getting out of the same side of the car. Then I saw the interior lights on my car go on because they were messing with the handle. I was on my cell phone with my buddy, I dropped my phone, tightened my grip on my bat and started screaming at the kids and running after them. They booked it, 2 in each direction. One of them tripped and I caught up with him and saw he was crying, most likely because a crazy big guy (i'm 6'6" 240) was weilding a bat like a maniac in one hand and had him pinned to the ground with the other. Luckily for me, and him, I calmed down pretty quick once common sense took over and told me not to kill him and go to jail for the rest of my life. Stupid mall security just called his parents and wouldn't let me wait around to meet them as I wouldn't have minded chewin out his old man for failing at life. Don't try to steal someones car outside a sporting good store, you never know what they will come out with.


One word...priceless


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Music Moves said:


> I hate hearing/reading about stuff like this.
> 
> One, because it definitely makes you feel sorry for the victim.
> 
> Two, because I feel sorry for the person if I ever caught him/her taking my stuff!!!


this season i saved up and bought myself a custom, which is a lot of money for a full time student/part time worker in today's economy. anywho, after the maiden voyage i stopped to grab some food and left it in the bed of my truck, and when i came back out a few people were standing around my truck. i heard, " look around man cmon, aww shit there he is" conveniently enough as i was walking to the truck and unlocked it with the keyless. so i went inside and grabbed a bat out of the back seat and told em to fuck off, i'd get myself arrested before i let them touch my new fucking board. they're lucky they didn't have it in their hands at the time or i'd probably be in jail/prison right now.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I usually put my board in the board check but if the line is long, I just lean it up against the window where I sit inside the lodge, I never lose sight of it. My friends are always with me too.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

My first season snowboarding, which was last season...I was using a rental and went in to eat. Came out and it was gone.

I was fucking pissed and worried because i didnt want to spend $300 to replace it. I thought someone else that was renting accidentally took my board.

I walked around and found some asshole and his friend sliding down the bunny slope on my board. Not locked in, just fucking using it like a sled. 

I wish i woulda made a scene...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, back when I was maybe 16-17 one of my friends actually stole someone's board when we were on a bus trip up to Stratton. So he's walking back to the parking lot and the dude who's board it was comes running after him. This dude form tackled my friend like he was an NFL linebacker, spit in his face and then slapped him like a bitch. Even though it was my friend it felt good to see that happen to him, and made for a very amusing bus ride home and lets just say the organizers were not very happy with him either.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Since I got my new NS last season I always lock my board. I'm not paid well so if someone stole my boardI would be devistated! 

To the guy who knocked over the row of boards at sunshine. Lucky it was not my board on that rack I would have kicked the shit out of you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

The thought of someone stealing my board gets me pissed off right now!!! I love my board!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> Lol, back when I was maybe 16-17 one of my friends actually stole someone's board when we were on a bus trip up to Stratton. So he's walking back to the parking lot and the dude who's board it was comes running after him. This dude form tackled my friend like he was an NFL linebacker, spit in his face and then slapped him like a bitch. Even though it was my friend it felt good to see that happen to him, and made for a very amusing bus ride home and lets just say the organizers were not very happy with him either.


Ah... I love when karma works out.

That's probably one of the best lessons your young friends ever learned.


----------

